# Rd. 2 Game #1 Thread: Lakers vs Spurs



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>
Western Conference Semi-Finals

<center>









 #2 Los Angeles Lakers (4-1)

vs.









#3 San Antonio Spurs (4-0)

Sunday, May. 2
12:30 pm 
at Spurs 
TV: ABC 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    


Lakers Bench:
Derek Fisher 
Slava Medvedenko
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox
Brian Cook
Bryon Russell
Luke Walton

*Spurs Bench:*
Robert Horry
Manu Ginobili 
Jason Hart
Devin Brown
Malik Rose
Charlie Ward
Kevin Willis 

Series Thread
</center>


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I say this is the most important game if the series


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

The Lakers *should* be motivated like never before to play these guys since they got humiliated by them last year. Never know though, I wouldn't be surprised if the Lakes came out and laid an egg in this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If Robert Horry and Malik Rose don't play major roles in this series, there is no reason why the Lakers shouldn't be able to win.

P.S. Horry is a traitor.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cris</b>!
> I say this is the most important game if the series


What if there is a Game 7?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

If Lakers take this game by 5 or more points and while leading most of the game, I think that'll psychologically wrap up the series for the Lakers, assuming they don't get blown out in Game 2 (and if they win Game 2 as well, series is over). Lakers in the playoffs are nearly unbeatable at home, even against the Spurs. Winning one of the first two would help the Lakers take a 3-1 lead in the series, which essentially means the Lakers will have won the series.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*5 Keys to the Game*

1. How the refs let Bowen play Kobe
2. Shaq ft shooting
3. Payton's defense on Parker
4. D-Fish and Rush 3pt shooting
5. PF's making their shots 


1. If the refs let Bowen play Kobe extremely tight with lots of slapping, Kobe might end up going one-on-one and start forcing shots. We need him to be on top of his game.

2. Shaq really needs to make his ft's. He is going to get a lot of them because Rasho can't guard him. Some of these games are going to be close, so we need all the points we can get.

3. Payton says that he can step up his game and that this series might be "his" series. Let's see if he can back up his words by playing good d on Parker. If he does, we will be in great shape.

4. We need some 3pt shooting. No one in the starting lineup consistently makes them outside of Kobe, so we need these two to step up and hit their shots.

5. If Malone can play like he did last series--drilling the open 15 footers, then it will stop the Spurs from doubling Shaq, and if they still double Shaq, then he needs to continue to make them. Slava also needs to make his shots. Usually if he makes his first shot and stays out of foul trouble for a few minutes, he has a nice game. And when he plays well off the bench the Lakers are hard to beat.


Lakers will take game 1.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Shaq will hve to have a large game, not only at the charity stripe, but also in the paint. If not, Lakers lose.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> What if there is a Game 7?



Dont Push It


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I want to see Horry playing like he did against Spurs last year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I have 5 keys to this game and series basically. 

1. How GP fares against Parker. 

Lakers can't let Parker off the hook. They need to let Gp post up Parker and make him have to worry about playing defense. This will take away some of Parkers offense. 

2. Kobe and Bowen.

Kobe needs to limit his dribbling this series. The Spurs like to force Kobe to the help and strip him when he comes to the middle. Kobe should use quick hitting plays, get some catches on the move and not as much 1on1 moves. 

3. Shaq and Spurs interior. Shaq will kill Rasho but Willis will get alot of run this series. Shaq must make Willis pay forcing the Spurs to go to Duncan on Shaq more often something they don't want to do. 

4. George,Rush Slava vs Hedo,Manu and Horry. 

Lakers must prevent Manu from having the big games. I think George could be huge in this series because he makes us quicker. The Rockets series changed when we benched Fox and inserted George. 

5. PJ vs Pop

Pop is a one trick pony. If the Lakers can take away what the Spurs do best they're toast. Pop isn't good at making adjustments mid series. PJ is willing to make adjustments and this year with a healthy roster he'll have options to make them. If he pushes the right button as far as match-up are concerned Lakers will win. 

Look for an overconfident Spurs team to lose game 1. 

Key stat. If Kobe gets 30+ Lakers will lose . He won't shoot a good % because of Spurs defense and increased scoring means he's forced too many shots. Kobe needs to be a role player this series and Shaq the main star.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*bottom line*

If the Lakers want to win this series, they have to win game 1. It is time for Shaq to take his team back. It would also help if the old Seattle Gary Payton would show up, and replace the one we have been stuck with for most of this season.:yes:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Almost game time.. BUMP! :clap: Let's go guys!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Alright guys, the time is here, im nervous/anxious/excited, oh man, this is big, LETS GO LAKE SHOW!!!!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

We better win, since I stayed up just to watch the game (it's 4 in the morning right now, and I'ma be really tired at school later...). 

Too many TOs at this point.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ben</b>!
> We better win, since I stayed up just to watch the game (it's 4 in the morning right now, and I'ma be really tired at school later...).
> 
> Too many TOs at this point.


5 PM for me here.

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

:nonono:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMG, Parker is such a damn *****.

It's the end of the first quarter and he's acting like they just won their fifth straight championship or something. Shut the hell up and play the rest of the game.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Man, Parker is just way too fast. And that buzzer beater... :upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Malone needs to go out, we should start the 2nd Q with Fisher, Rush, Kobe, Slava and Shaq.

12-5, and now we're losing 21-14...the worst part is that it happened in like 4 minutes.:no: 

They've come too far to be punked by this team.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> OMG, Parker is such a damn *****.
> 
> It's the end of the first quarter and he's acting like they just won their fifth straight championship or something. Shut the hell up and play the rest of the game.


Bro, chill..thats what the playoffs are all about..momentum...

He drove on kobe and made the layup..now he made a buzzer beater 3...you know damn well that Kobe would've done the same thing had he done that...even if he was away.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Damn Shaq looks old out there. He missed 3 bunnies. :no:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

he was throwing it down in the 1st quarter and had some nice 10 foot shots..


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Frustrating so far.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

This is Horrible


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

We're so lucky to only be down by 8 at the half.

If the Spurs made their FTs, they could be up by 15+


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Aye Carumba
:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> Bro, chill..thats what the playoffs are all about..momentum...
> ...


No, Kobe wouldn't have ran into the crowd and started yelling and shouting like that. Kobe has hit tons of those shots and he always just pumps his fist and walks to the bench.

You cannot honestly say that Kobe would have done what Parker did.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Adjustments for the second half...

1) Stop playing like a bunch of pansy *****es and play tough defense, like they were at the start of the game. SHOW SOME INTENSITY!

2) Put Shaq on Duncan.

3) Convince Shaq that he does actually have to make FTs for us to win.

4) Convince Malone that he can't expect to make a lot of jump shots against the Spurs if he shoots the ball with his thumb and his index finger.

5) Get Kobe to drive.

6) Give the ball to Shaq when he has position.

7) And just to say it again...stop playing like a bunch of pansy *****es.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i wouldnt put Shaq on Duncan Yet


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Does Malone even have a proper back-to-the-basket game? 

All I've seen so far are jumpers after jumpers from him.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well they made this a game finally.. Lakers down by 1 with 6 min left.. Shaq dunk.. Up 1

Timeout Spurs 5:59 left 

Cmon Lakers!


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Good job so far this quarter. Starting to show more intensity on defense now.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

at least they won the first 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter, now lets go win the Game


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

D.George is Now Worth 2 Bags Of Dorriots in My Book


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Great quarter, but we gotta stop their runs at the end of quarters


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

The Momentum Went Back To The Spurs, Gotta Come Out Strong In the 4th


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I like the Lakers down the stretch, only Spurs that is being very effective is Paker and he has as many points as shot attempts, I'll take that any day.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Was Interesting


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This game was theirs to take and they screwed it up big time. For the last 3 minutes I've been sitting in front of my TV shouting, "Slow down!" Of course, every time they run down the court and throw it away with about 20 seconds left on the shot clock.

They are just playing stupid basketball right now, which is why they aren't going to win this game.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

****in' hell! We're so **** out there right now.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Payton and Malone didn't shoot well today which isn't going to happen every game and if they get on track we should win. Good game Kobe, Fish, and George. Everyone else must improve to win this series.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was one of the most pathetic 4th Q the Lakers have ever played. They look like they don't even care.

11 TOs in the 4th Q is just inexcuseable. They were up by 5 with 10:30 left, and they pissed it all away. Phil Jackson is a moron for not calling any timeouts when the score was 71-69 (Spurs on top).

All the Lakers did was run down the court and throw the ball away about four straight times when they could have tied it or taken the lead. Just an awful job all around.

And talk about wasting another good 3rd Q by George.:no:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I don't see us winning Game 2, and we're not coming back from 2-0. I honestly think we had to win this game.

Hell, if it continues like this...we could get swept. If that happens, I would bet anything that Payton will blame it all on the Lakers coaching and management.

The fact is, Payton is the one who isn't slowing down and being patient with the offense. He plays defense on 1 out of every 25 plays, and he misses loads of shots.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Turnovers, poor shot selection caused the game to Lakers. We were exposed today how inconsistence we've been.

Anyway, onto Game 2, Lakers have to dig it from the start, and be more physical.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You need to calm down. One game does not a series make. However, I did pick the Spurs in 7 and I stand by that, but the Lakers need to run their offense much better. 

Lakers also need to defend Parker much better, like keep the ball out of his hands.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Winning A Game Builds Momentum into the next game, this game was the most important and we blew it


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*What did you expect?*

The game pretty much went the way I thought it would, except not as many points scored. The game was there in the 4th quarter for the Lakers to take, and they couldn't get the job done. Shaq missed too many free throws again, and this team has no heart or desire to play D like they want to win the game. This isn't Houston, and it is the real play-offs now. Both Payton and Malone didn't do enough today. 

I can understand why many on this board think LA is going to win this series, but I can't believe there are still national media types like Stephen A. Smith that think the Lakers are going to beat the Spurs.

Lets go FLYERS!!! :yes:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: What did you expect?*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> The game pretty much went the way I thought it would, except not as many points scored. The game was there in the 4th quarter for the Lakers to take, and they couldn't get the job done. Shaq missed too many free throws again, and this team has no heart or desire to play D like they want to win the game. This isn't Houston, and it is the real play-offs now. Both Payton and Malone didn't do enough today.
> 
> I can understand why many on this board think LA is going to win this series, but I can't believe there are still national media types like Stephen A. Smith that think the Lakers are going to beat the Spurs.
> ...


 :rotf: 

|Love Lakers| |Hate Lakers|

Everyday its something new...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Whats really stupid about this game is that Phil Jackson was asleep in the 4th quarter. 

1st off the pick and roll with Kobe and Shaq was unstoppable and with Kobe and malone was unstoppable. 

What do the Lakers do the entire 4th QUARTER spend the whole time trying to throw Shaq the idiotic lob pass. All the darn to's occured trying to get Shaq the ball. We need to scrap that offense until the Spurs change it up while trying to defend the pick and rolls. Kobe pulling Duncan out and driving by him gives the Spurs as much trouble as the Pick and roll gives us trouble. Key is we stopped doing it and the Spurs didn't. 

GP and Malone were terrible. GP if he's going to be outta the game emotionally he needs to be benched. He has been pouting for the last 2 month's. He drives into the paint with no confidence at all. His act is getting old he's bringing nothing on either side of the floor. The Spurs aren't even guarding him half the time. 

Malone didn't use his fouls enough and offensively he just didn't contribute. 

Kareem Rush was scared out there, We need to use Fox off the bench , and play Walton on Hedo alittle more. 


I'm most disappointed that Phil Jackson didn't continue doing what was working. Which was pick and roll. The Lakers need to get away from this pitiful mantra about getting Shaq the ball forcing the entry passes are killing us. 

If we keep the Spurs in the pick and roll plus get Kobe some touches off the double screens we will win if not we'll lose because its gonna be to hard to score using those entry passes. 

We need someone off the bench to contribute. Someone.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great, with one loss, you guys are blaming Phil Jackson. Well, he didn't instruct to turn the ball over 10 times in the 4th qtr alone!!!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Sac*

You really need to actually read my postings. I picked the Spurs to win game 1, and the series. What the heck are you blabbing about love-hate. Get a clue!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> Whats really stupid about this game is that Phil Jackson was asleep in the 4th quarter.
> 
> 1st off the pick and roll with Kobe and Shaq was unstoppable and with Kobe and malone was unstoppable.
> ...


GP's pouting is bringing the team down.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Great, with one loss, you guys are blaming Phil Jackson. Well, he didn't instruct to turn the ball over 10 times in the 4th qtr alone!!!!!


When you actually pay attention to the details you'd realize why they had 10 to's in the 4th it was because they were forcing Shaq the ball on the silly lob passes. There were bad angles and ball pressure. Lakers should have continued the pick and roll which was working in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Great, with one loss, you guys are blaming Phil Jackson. Well, he didn't instruct to turn the ball over 10 times in the 4th qtr alone!!!!!


I have been blaming PJ all season, and im not alone


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> When you actually pay attention to the details you'd realize why they had 10 to's in the 4th it was because they were forcing Shaq the ball on the silly lob passes. There were bad angles and ball pressure. Lakers should have continued the pick and roll which was working in the 3rd quarter.


That's right. That lob pass was bad, and I think every single one we tried in the game resulted in a TO.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> When you actually pay attention to the details you'd realize why they had 10 to's in the 4th it was because they were forcing Shaq the ball on the silly lob passes. There were bad angles and ball pressure. Lakers should have continued the pick and roll which was working in the 3rd quarter.


That's right but it wasn't Phil Jackson to call that kind of lob play...did he?


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> 
> 
> That's right but it wasn't Phil Jackson to call that kind of lob play...did he?


Probably not, but it's his job to get the team in order. He should've tried to call a timeout or something after the 2nd straight TO.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Sac*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> You really need to actually read my postings. I picked the Spurs to win game 1, and the series. What the heck are you blabbing about love-hate. Get a clue!


All he does is troll other boards and bait people...ignore him.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> 
> Probably not, but it's his job to get the team in order. He should've tried to call a timeout or something after the 2nd straight TO.


Forget it. He won't do it(but he did surprise me when let George to start the game). He has never done that in his days with Chicago. I don't see him doing that in L.A. either.

His way of bb style is to let the players dig themselves out of hole than to force his way of coaching. If you remember, when Lakers were blown out by Portland at home, he did mention that we have talented players, who aren't giving their 100% on defence.

Game 1 is a lesson to be reckon with.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Well. You guys had a valid chance to go up 1-0 but you let the Spurs go on an 11-2 run and win the game. Malone cant guard Duncan, it was obvious. Lakers should try double-teaming him. Go Spurs and Kings! :yes:


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

It appears that its time for Shaq to retire. He just does not seem to have the motivation that it takes to win championships. His shooting is terrible and so is his rebounding. His free throw ability is declining daily and was terrible to start with. He has given the Lakers some good years, but its time to hang up you jock now Shaq, as it looks like all you are doing is taking up space on the court.

It sure is a good thing we have Kobe or we would be sucking hind titty every game the Lakers play.

I really think the Spurs have the best all around team in the NBA and should win the championship going away.

The Lakers at this time have a big ego problem and it sure shows on the court.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Well said about Shaq!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The lakers show up in the 3rd quarter and brain farts in the 4th! WTF!!??:upset:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Diesel</b>!
> It appears that its time for Shaq to retire. He just does not seem to have the motivation that it takes to win championships. His shooting is terrible and so is his rebounding. His free throw ability is declining daily and was terrible to start with. He has given the Lakers some good years, but its time to hang up you jock now Shaq, as it looks like all you are doing is taking up space on the court.


Whoa whoa whoa wait a minute here.. I normally dont back up Shaq but his shooting is terrible? When did 8/14 turn terrible? Of course we know his ft problems but did he not have 13 boards and 5 blocks? I thought it was a fair enough game.. And he played 43 minutes? When was the last time he did?  



> We need to use Fox off the bench , and play Walton on Hedo alittle more


No Comment on the Fox situation but play Walton more? I'm sorry he looked scared out there and he was turning the ball over and being ridiculous.. Dont even mention playing Luke more.. He's not gonna come right into playoff games and put up anything in this series.. I think the Houston series proved it!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We seriously owned the crap out of them in the 3rd Q. Two hours after the game has ended, I still can't believe we lost that game.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

How come Shaq isnt shooting anymore? He used to average like 25 shots a game, now he averages like 12...


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How come Shaq isnt shooting anymore? He used to average like 25 shots a game, now he averages like 12...


Because Kobe is the better option these days.

Kobe's play brought us back in the 3rd where we actually took back the lead. But the Lakers stopped going to Kobe and the pick and rolls. They started forcing passes to Shaq that caused many turnovers.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> How come Shaq isnt shooting anymore? He used to average like 25 shots a game, now he averages like 12...


They were fronting Nesterovic on Shaq and no one could figure out how to get the ball to him.:no:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Yeah, Shaq played just fine. Shaq and Kobe were the only ones to show up. If the Lakers could learn how to throw entry passes and not always pick up their dribble, Shaq would have probably scored 35-40.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

:upset:  :sigh: :heart:  :angel: :devil: :| :dead: :shy: :laugh: :no: :yes:  :sour: :uhoh:

Honestly, that is how today's game felt. My emotions changed with every possession.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Another big problems with the lakers is all the focus on Shaq and Kobe . We've become an off balance team. There's too much emphasis on them. GP and Malone have faded into the background too often as well as the other role players. When the Lakers were champions there was always other guys who stepped up to allow the Lakers to win titles rather it was Harper, Fox, Horry, or Fisher. Now Kobe ends up trying to do too much or the team gets too locked into on trying to get Shaq the ball that the other players have become paralized into doing nothing. 

Its Shaq and Kobe who need to fade into the background some. Its why the Spurs are such a good team Duncan is willing to fade into the background and allow the others to produce and score points. At one point during the game the Spurs rallied with Duncan on the bench. 

The Lakers are too concerned with Shaq and Kobe getting touchs rather than the other guys making plays. 

I blame Phil for that because someone in that lockeroom needs to have said we can't win with Shaq and Kobe alone. Teams don't respect our other players and the other guys play too passively with the focus on Shaq and Kobe. 

I can tell if the Lakers are gonna win if they get some production from someone other than Shaq and Kobe. Because truth be told Duncan and Parker are neutralizing the Shaq/Kobe effect while the role players outplay ours and thats the basic difference.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> :upset:  :sigh: :heart:  :angel: :devil: :| :dead: :shy: :laugh: :no: :yes:  :sour: :uhoh:
> 
> Honestly, that is how today's game felt. My emotions changed with every possession.


I can sum up this game with just one -----> :hurl:

Pathetic. The FT's and turnovers killed us, and those are two things that've been killing us all year so they're not about get any better right now. Also, way too many open 3s for the Spurs, even though they missed quite a few of them they most likely won't continue that trend. Plus add to that Payton only had 4(!) points....... :nonono: I'm trying to stay positive about this but we already went down this road last year. I can already see, once again, this team is going to be drastically different next year, be it for better or worse. But I hope the Laker management learned from this and won't try to sign old, decrepid senior citizens at bargain-bin prices to try to quick-fix this team. They're going to have to rebuild the right way. Because look at what happened today: Shaq 'n Kobe. That's it. Just like last year. Only difference is Shaq has gotten even lazier and worse with his FTs, and we feel obligated to keep Payton involved even though he's messing us up because, well he is Gary Payton after all. :sarcasm:

Of course this is assuming Kobe comes back. If he doesn't things are going to start looking *really* grim. Jerry Buss has already said he won't trade him under any circumstances, and unless he's bluffing it means the Lakers get nothing in return for him. Where does that leave us? We'll have an old Shaq with his gargantuan contract, Brian Cook, Luke Walton, Kareem Rush, Devean "Dorito" George and any rookies we get in the draft. :uhoh: Even Fox said he'd retire if everyone else left (ok so at least we have this to look forward to).

Looks like we may be well on our way to looking like the Lakers of the mid '90s if Kobe bails out on us.

Well, having said that, on to game 2...


----------



## Drexler22 (Apr 21, 2003)

LA has to be worried...

That game may have been their best chance. I can't see Bowen, Horry *and * Turk combining for 2-15.

Spurs shot the '3 ball' poorly also. 

And still won by 10.

I think a hell of a lot of people continue to underestimate just how good this Spurs side is. Pop has played it 'down' a treat.


----------



## Diesel (Apr 1, 2004)

Shaq has one shot, the dunk, other than that he has no shot at all. I would suggest that when he goes to the charity stripe, on his second one he should throw the ball hard off the glass and hope the Lakers can retrive the ball for a real shot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Shaq sucks now. He could have gotten many of those lob passes if he wasn't so damn lazy. He is NO MOTIVATION. Nothing but talk. Was anyone else pissed off by the last minute of the game? I don't see why NBA players must give up. I guess eight is too marginal of a lead. I agree with the Kobe comments. He brought them back in the third, then we forced passes to Shaq. Why would you want to turn to the worn out deisal in the last quarter?? He absolutely can NOT make free throws. He is too tired to jump, run back on defense, and get the ball to the basket on his ugly hook shot. Fisher could play better if he could see or hear from that idiotic headband. I used to think he was good when he played at my hometown, but now...


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Shaq*

I have been saying this all year on this board, Shaq is just a dunker now. He doesn't work hard enough and practice on his shots from 3 to 8 feet. He used to make 5 or 6 non-dunks/lay-ups a game, now he makes 1 or 2 if he is lucky. This has to do with his weight problem as he has no hops and his footwork is slow. If he really wanted it bad enough he would lose the weight and work his butt off, so he could be the MVP type player he once was. I am glad someone else is finally seeing this and isn't afraid to post it.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> We seriously owned the crap out of them in the 3rd Q. Two hours after the game has ended, I still can't believe we lost that game.


I think it has something to do with the fact that there 4 quarters
in an NBA game and not just one.


----------

